# Warhammer 40K Everything but the hobby



## Ice fyre (Dec 8, 2007)

I am a player of the computer side of 40k and have read some of the background books, but I dont play the hobby. 

I'm just wondering if I should have a stab at it, I have often thought about it but at my present advanced age I think I would be a bit old.

Am I too old or should I just get on with enjoying Dawn of War and such.


----------



## ice.monkey (Dec 8, 2007)

Just because 40K is popular amongst a young audience doesn't mean you shouldn't give it a go. The best thing you could do is walk into a GW shop and play a game there. You'd then know whether it's your bag, baby.

I'm only a month younger than you and my age certainly wouldn't put me off giving it a crack. I played it over 10 years ago and gave up because of the gameplay itself, not for any other reason (not a glowing advert for it, I know, but you may enjoy it!). Give it a shot.


----------



## Ice fyre (Dec 8, 2007)

Bloody hell Monkey man that was quick.

Have you played the computer games?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 8, 2007)

GW is bloody expensive.


----------



## ice.monkey (Dec 8, 2007)

No. I tend to steer clear of computer games at the moment. I used to play them a lot but found I could easily get too into them and felt I was wasting too much time. Got too many personal projects I want to complete so I'm avoiding them.

But I love the worlds that GW created - both Warhammer Fantasy and 40K - and every now and again get tempted into playing the hobby games. But I much prefer some of the miniatures and the worlds than the games themselves and as I can't be bothered to paint minis (anymore) I don't pursue that temptation.

One of the drawbacks to the hobby is that you really need to collect quite a few miniatrues. And if you want your army to look decent you've got to paint them. This can be v. expensive and time consuming. So be warned!


----------



## Ice fyre (Dec 8, 2007)

Yup Marky is correct it is devilshly expensive which does put me off a bit. Dawn of war and its add on's are a bit less expensive, my wife actually got into painting warhammer fantasy skeletons she was quite good a long time ago. We do have a shop in Falkirk which I might pop into some time. 

What put you off in the game play Monkey?


----------



## ice.monkey (Dec 8, 2007)

It came down to the fact that you could spend time and thought into tuning your army, work out your tactics and then see it all go down the tubes via bad rolls of the dice.

I've seen quite a few threads where the element of luck in the games is debated. i.e. too much of the outcome comes down to the luck of the dice. In the game the 'loser' after a round of melee (I believe) has to make a single roll of 2d6 to see whether his Troops flee or not. One roll of the dice and it can all be over.

There are ways to mitigate this by ensuring you charge your opponent in the flank and not vice versa. Your opponent would then be making this roll more often than you, but the game really comes down to that factor. Some argue that this is the tactics of the game, but, for me, it isn't enough.

For me, personally, it was too much luck. I much prefer games where your choices, decisions and tactics decide the outcome.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Dec 8, 2007)

It doesn't matter about age at all Fyre, not at all. Just this morning i was reading a very old copy of White Dwarf, 194 April 1994, and saw plenty of adults there playing. I collect Warhammer Fantasy, not 40K, so i cannot help you in the gameplay. But i have seen a fair few matches and they are very exciting. And, as Marky put it, very expensive


----------



## Overread (Dec 8, 2007)

Marky Lazer said:


> GW is bloody expensive.


 
well that about sums up the only bad side of collecting the game!
That said, the 40K game is rumered to have a new edition of the rule book comming out 3/4 of the war through next year - just a warning.

Its a great game where the only problem I find is getting people to remember to bring their armies to uni 
It is different in style to the computer game, but still just as much fun.
And on the age front - it don't make any difference, most of the stores have Veterans nights for the older players just so they can have a night without younger players - and not get beaten by the 13 year old!!


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 9, 2007)

My mate's playing it and is complaining about the new orc rules, saying there's no chance of winning a game playing with orcs anymore.


----------



## Overread (Dec 9, 2007)

chances are that means that the tactices for orcs have just changed and he needs to get used to the new system. There is often a "master" way of building and playing an army with a codex and players get hooked on that method - which becomes overpowered and overplayed - thus a new codex will often change the rules so that such a system becomes unplayable - just the natural evolution of hte game


----------



## spiro (Dec 9, 2007)

Ice fyre, I know guys in their 50's that play Warhammer and 40K. The only reason I have only recently started playing again was because I only recently found a group of players I enjoy gaming with who are closer to my age (32). 

The problem with wargaming is not one of age, it is finding people at your level who you enjoy playing with.

Go to a club instead of a shop because shops tend to be full of kids. The rundown of the games you will get in a store (specifically a GW store) will probably be too basic or too quick for you to comprehend. Independent stores vary.

If the people you play with are munchkins and you're not, you're not going to enjoy yourself. If you're a munchkin and the others aren't then they're not going to play with you long.

It comes down to how much fun you're having, and the right bunch of people is the most important aspect of this.


----------

